# Headed from Minneapolis to Dallas, need fly spots/places to jug!



## JozieHighroller (Jul 14, 2017)

My wife and I are trying to make it to Dallas by Monday by the skin of our teeth and were just wondering if anyone had advice on solid spot down the I35 or any other bits of advice, thanks!


----------

